# Physical Therapy



## daniel (Nov 19, 2008)

TO THOSE WITH EXPERIENCE WITH PT SERVICES. CAN YOU BILL THIS OUT, AND WHAT HCPCS CODE IS USED?

BRAND NAMES: Orudis, Oruvail

GENERIC NAME: ketoprofen


PRESCRIBED FOR: Ketoprofen is used for the treatment of inflammation and pain caused by rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis, as well as soft tissue injuries, such as tendinitis and bursitis. Orudis is immediately released into the blood and is also used for rapid relief of mild to moderate pain and menstrual cramps. Oruvail is slowly released into the blood and is generally not useful in situations where prompt pain relief is desired.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 19, 2008)

How was this given. If a prescription was written then you would not be using a HCPCS Code for the Drug


----------



## daniel (Nov 19, 2008)

I HAVEN'T WENT TO TALK TO THE PT PROVIDER, REGARDING THIS. BUT HE WROTE Ketoprofen NET TO THE SERVICE OF PHONOPHORESIS (CPT 97035).

SO IF THIS MAKES ANY SENSE TO YOU, EDUCATE ME ON THIS, IT WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIALTED.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont quite do Phyiscal Therapy coding but I am going to have to start to because a friend of mine opened up a buisness and he is a therapist. I told him I would help him with his coding and billing so I have to start learning. Now after doing some research I believe I have figured out what he is saying. CPT Code 97035 is for application of a modality to one or more areas; ultrasound, each 15 minutes. Phonophoresis is when they apply a steroidal cream in place of the typical conductive gels. So you would report 97035 with does require one-on-one direct patient contact by the provider and use code 99070 for the cream. Hope this helps.


----------



## daniel (Nov 19, 2008)

From The Information I've Gathered, That's The Direction I Would Of Taken. Thank You For The Input. I Agree With Everything. Just Wanted To Make Sure There Wasn't Any Hcpcs Code For The Gel.

Respectfully
Daniel, Cpc


----------



## kibbit99 (Dec 2, 2008)

I also agree.  Good job!  I performed PT/OT billing for over 10 years. Now I moved on to Ortho and Surgery.  

Also, if anyone is looking for a biller/coder, I am in the process of opening my own business.  

Thanks and take care!

Kim Horger, CPC


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 2, 2008)

Well good for you Kim. That is what I am looking to do in the near future. Thats why I am happy to be helping out my buddy with his PT/OT buisness. Good luck with your buisness


----------



## rlrogers (Dec 5, 2008)

I would like to add that a therapist can not do ultrasound without a medium (the gel) so actually the cost of the gel would (or should)  be built into the procedure cost and not billed seprately--thinking in terms of the RVU.  Medicare and most payors would not expect to see this billed as a supply.  the same goes for the pads used in ultrasound.


----------



## dcampbell (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know how to bill code 97035 when done bilaterally?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 4, 2009)

*97035 x units for time*

The description of 97035 is:
Application of a modality to *one or more areas*; ultrasound, each 15 minutes. (emphasis added by FTB)

So whether you apply the ultrasound to one area or two areas or twenty areas, it's 97035 for *each* 15 minutes of ultrasound. If total time was 15 minutes you code 97035 only once. If time was 30 minutes you code 97035 x 2 (etc...)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

